# Hyper Skip chain??



## kimosawboy (Oct 22, 2016)

Any one using or have used hyper skip milling chain??? Good?Bad? Ugly????
left cutter, right cutter, 12 links, right cutter, left cutter, 12 links, left cutter, right cutter






G Vavra


----------



## BobL (Oct 22, 2016)

Could be one way a sub 50cc saw could run a 60" bar and cut slowly through a wide log.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ms261cm 3/8 sprocket and 3002-3003 bar adapter would bolt up would be using auxiliary oiler at power head and tip of bar though. 
Seriously there is a bloke that goes by sawchain with a website of the same name, he raves about custom skip with scoring (side plate only) cutters for long hard stuff

Sent from West Coast AUS


----------



## kimosawboy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Jimbo209, I did have a look at sawchains website and there is some decent reading here..http://www.sawchain.com.au/services/modifications/ 
Looking into the hyperskipchain a bit more it is usually used with 50" bars or more and Lucas uses something similar if not the same..
I have full skip on a 84" bar and I like the idea of less sharpening and more cutting...

G Vavra


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, the story goes it was Rex Lucas (of Lucas mills) who came up with that RX chain with Oregon for their slabbers and super-slabbers.


----------



## BobL (Oct 23, 2016)

kimosawboy said:


> I like the idea of less sharpening and more cutting...



I'm not convinced there's less sharpening. 
One full comp chain only about 1 in 3 or 4 cutters takes a full bite per pass through the timber anyway. 
On a 12 skip every cutter will be taking maximum bite thus experiencing maximum abrasion.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 23, 2016)

*!!!*

(subscribing)

Philbert


----------



## Grande Dog (Oct 24, 2016)

Howdy,
We developed that chain at Bailey's.
The issue with chains on portable slabbing mills like the Lucas is that most are to aggressive especially in wider cuts. The mill isn't braced against the log so, all the side torsion has to be handled by the mill frame as opposed to an Alaskan that runs up against the log. We were making the ripping chain for Granberg at the time, and it was way to aggressive along with every thing else off the shelf. So we took 27R and started removing teeth.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## BobL (Oct 24, 2016)

Grande Dog said:


> The mill isn't braced against the log so, all the side torsion has to be handled by the mill frame as opposed to an Alaskan that runs up against the log. We were making the ripping chain for Granberg at the time, and it was way to aggressive along with every thing else off the shelf. So we took 27R and started removing teeth.


That makes sense, especially as one Lucas owner I know likes to almost remove the rakers on his chains.
Sawdust clearance should be much improved as well I guess?


----------



## Grande Dog (Oct 25, 2016)

Howdy,
The chains we made that had 6 links in between each tooth cleared better but, left a rougher surface. By having the left and right cutter in standard sequence and then the skip, the teeth being close together more or less fight each other to stay more in line.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## BobL (Oct 25, 2016)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> The chains we made that had 6 links in between each tooth cleared better but, left a rougher surface. By having the left and right cutter in standard sequence and then the skip, the teeth being close together more or less fight each other to stay more in line.



I think Sawchain tried this but did you try, L-R-L skip R-L-R skip?


----------



## Philbert (Oct 25, 2016)

Grande Dog said:


> By having the left and right cutter in standard sequence and then the skip, the teeth being close together more or less fight each other to stay more in line.



Is that the rationale behind 'semi-skip' chain too?

Philbert


----------



## Grande Dog (Oct 26, 2016)

BobL said:


> I think Sawchain tried this but did you try, L-R-L skip R-L-R skip?


 Howdy,
It's been 20 years but, I don't remember trying a sequence like that. I like the concept.



Philbert said:


> Is that the rationale behind 'semi-skip' chain too?
> 
> Philbert



I think semi skip is a gateway sequence to full skip. Kidding aside, I think the idea was to come up with a more multi purpose chain.

Regards
Gregg


----------



## Philbert (Oct 26, 2016)

I never understood 'semi-skip' chain. Seemed like a chain for guys who could not make up their mind between full comp and full skip. 

But your comment about having the L and R cutters adjacent makes sense to maintain a desired kerf. Maybe that is the secret?

Thanks Sensei!

Philbert


----------

